# ** Best Skin Care Items ** <3 Mac - Clinique - Etc



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ive got really bad skin at the moment, its covered in spots, uneven skin tone, red patches, large pores - just everything possible! Its motivated me to buy some really good skin care items to finally try and improve it as i can't go anywhere without foundation because its so embarassing! Ive heard really good things about cliniques skin care products! and im really interested in the MAC products aswell as its my favourite brand! I already use their Oil control lotion as my skin can be quite oily, strobe cream, Fix+ and charged water and love all of them! I Really need recs here as i dont want to spend a fortune on items that won't help me!
TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




xox


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 14, 2008)

I've tried everything and anything best so far have been...
-Dermalogica
-Dr Hauschka
-Eve Lom


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 14, 2008)

To be honest, Clinique can be a little harsh on most skin.  Though, the Dramatically Different Moisturizer is considered by most the best in the business.   (I'm not a huge fan of it, but that's just what I've heard.  My personal favorite moisturizer is Prescriptives Comfort Lotion, it's amazing for sensitive skin)

I can fully recommend Neutrogena On the Spot acne treatment for spots...but be sure to use it only on the spot and not the rest of your face, since it is VERY drying.  It's really the best, and it's only like $7 a tube.  

As for face wash, Bliss Fabulous Foaming Face Wash is wonderful!  It's available at Sephora.  It gently exfoliates as you use it, it smells wonderful, and you really see a difference the more often you use it.  


Just a few suggestions for ya, I hope they've helped.  Good Luck.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 14, 2008)

This is how I maintain my skin: Gamat Gel

Luxor Group of Companies

I use that product from Malaysia, it's made of natural products.. They cost like 8 bucks a tube (lasts forever) but I am not sure if they'd send it abroad..

Also Glysolid At Great Prices ..:: FREE Glysolid Product With Purchase

I use that product when I get rash from frost bite and heatwave..


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 14, 2008)

Check out this thread to learn more about what other Specktralites think of the Clinique Skincare line: http://specktra.net/f177/acne-true-110247/, but the thing about Clinique is they use some nasty ingredients that can actually make your skin worse, so be careful!

Honestly, to find the "best" skin care items is an individual search- what works for me may not work for you. Often times, we try all sorts of products on our face to find the right thing, but these products are harsh and can actually damage your skin in the long run, so again, get to know your skin type and also understand what ingredients are in products before you use them. That being said, I have currently been using Mario Badescu (mariobadescu.com) and I know others who have been happy with his products. It's worth checking out, because he uses a lot of natural ingredients meant to be extremely gentle on your skin while at the same time making it clear and nice. It's a great change from a lot of those scrubs.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 17, 2008)

is strobe cream any good to oily skin? I dont know... :/
anyway the only product I like from clinique is the Clarifying Lotion #2, it's like an exfoliant in a toner. the bigger surprise you get after using this product is: even if you dont have makeup on, after you wash your face, you use this with a cotton ball, and you can still see dirt in the cotton. it really purifies your skin, so this is PERFECT to anyone with acne. just be sure to use a good moisturizer after, with no oil of course.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sonnebutti* 

 
_is strobe cream any good to oily skin? I dont know... :/
anyway the only product I like from clinique is the Clarifying Lotion #2, it's like an exfoliant in a toner. the bigger surprise you get after using this product is: even if you dont have makeup on, after you wash your face, you use this with a cotton ball, and you can still see dirt in the cotton. it really purifies your skin, so this is PERFECT to anyone with acne. just be sure to use a good moisturizer after, with no oil of course._

 
macs oil control lotion sorts out my oily skin so im usually alrite with any products really..well so iv found so far lol! and thanks for the rec i'll give it a go! xox


----------



## mittens (Aug 18, 2008)

Personally, I'm currently in love with the Clarins skin care line. Maybe you can try to go to a counter and have them give you a sample of something that may help?


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Aug 18, 2008)

I love getting AHA chemical peel facials ... so wonderful for problem skin


----------



## SuomeaSorceress (Aug 18, 2008)

Dermalogica!
I know it's quite expensive, but this line has done wonders for my skin.
If you know your skin well enough you can do their skin mapping online, if not then find a salon that stocks the product they do skin mapping for free.
You can buy skin kits that include a range of products for each skin type, the kits are much cheaper than buying full sized products but the tubes/bottles are a decent enough size that last long enough for you to see if the products are right for you. 
I don't know if I'm allowed to post a website that sells the products relatively cheaply (I should really read up on the FAQ about that!), but if you do want go for this range just PM me and I'll link you the site.


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 18, 2008)

My favourite 3 brands -
Elemis
Eve Lom
Clarins

I also have really acne prone skin and since I started a good skin care routine the texture and overall look of my skin is greatly improved. I don't use anything harsh - which is seemingly what lots of brands don't realise is not the best way to go about it. Instead I prefer gentle, natural products that aren't abrasive or drying.

Clarins Cleansing Milk with Alpine Herbs and Toner with Chamomile really soothed my skin. But I didn't really rate their creams, exfoliators and masks. Eve Lom is very expensive but it is worth the price tag, really nice wash off cleanser, makes your skin feel so soft, great creams for all sorts of skin types and products targeted at acne too. Although I have got to say Elemis is somewhat of a Holy Grail for me. Their Lime Blossom Cleanser and Lavender Toner are great from problematic skin, love their SOS cream as it takes down a lot of redness and they have great exfoliators, from gentle to really deep cleaning ones and masks for again deep cleaning and resurfacing. What I think it really awesome aswell is that you can sleep in the masks for a better effect as they dry and totally soak into the skin.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 18, 2008)

I love mac lotions, clinique soap and murad soaps. lotions etc.....also am really getting into ole hendricksen avail. at spehora. I suggest getting samples of a bunch and try it til you find what works for your skin.


----------

